# Thoughts on Purina Proplan Sport 30/20...Athletic dog food?



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I am looking to switch my dog from Iams to what I believe is a better quality kibble - the Sport 30/20. I do feed my dog raw occasionally. When he was young, I was very devoted to it, but I just simply don't have the time for it and no freezer space. When I have extra raw meat, I gladly feed that to him. Any opinions on the Sport 30/20? Keep in mind, my dog has begun running with me and we just began agility so he is pretty athletic. I am open to other food suggestions for athletic dogs. Thanks for the input!
Yummy! Eating a raw venison roast.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a 30/20 food, Dr. Tim's Pursuit is an excellent alternative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally I don't trust Purina. The only thing Purina I'll buy is cat litter. The 30/20 has "animal fat" which is a super sketchy ingredient. It doesn't even say what kind of animal it's from. It also has menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity) which is banned for use in human food due to its toxicity.
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione



> causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
> causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
> considerably weakens the immune system
> possible mutagenic effects
> ...


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

Nutrisource Super Performance might be an alternative for you. http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/nutrisource/products/super_performance It's 32/21. I only have distrust for Purina. Have you seen their new food called Be Happy? It's terrible. Can't trust a company that makes something like that!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I (and Cheecho) have liked Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete.


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Personally, for overall long-term use, I'd look into Dr. Tim's pursuit or momentum or Annamaet dog foods


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

If price is an issue, try Pro Pac High Performance. 5 stars, though grain inclusive. ~$35 a bag on Amazon with free shipping. It's actually on sale as of right now!

Bae Dog loved it. And did well on it. He was supplemented with raw also.

INGREDIENTS

Chicken Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavoring, Flaxseed, Yeast Culture, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine Hydroxy Analogue, L-Lysine, Vitamin E Supplement, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of Vitamin D3), Vitamin A Acetate, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Proteinate.

CALORIE CONTENT

572 kilocalories per cup


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Okay, thanks so much! Yeah budget is an issue. I will be looking into all of these brands. He is about halfway done his iams & I don't want to buy another bag of it.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I like Diamond Natural Extreme Athlete, it's 32/25. I can get a 40lb bag for about $35. Dogs do pretty good on it compared to a lot of other kibbles I've tried. 
http://www.diamondpet.com/products/diamond_naturals/dogs/dry_food/extreme_athlete/

The NutriSource is good too, I liked it, but it's more expensive than the Diamond so I don't get it as often.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I think I am going to give Diamond Extreme Athlete a try. Hope it is an easy transition from Iams to Diamond...


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Make sure you go super slow. You are going from grain to grain free.

Sorry not grain free, but there is less grains XD my bad


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Just wondering how the transition to Diamond naturals extreme athlete went? We are on our second bag of Diamond Naturals Lamb and rice but the 3 dogs are pretty skinny off of it (eating 4-5 cups a day) and I think we need to up the concentrate....(current blend is pretty low protein) --
I was trying to stay away from a solely chicken based food (just on the principle that red meat has more nutrients, and I am biased cause I had dogs with poultry allergies for 11 years...)....


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Just wondering how the transition to Diamond naturals extreme athlete went? We are on our second bag of Diamond Naturals Lamb and rice but the 3 dogs are pretty skinny off of it (eating 4-5 cups a day) and I think we need to up the concentrate....(current blend is pretty low protein) --
> I was trying to stay away from a solely chicken based food (just on the principle that red meat has more nutrients, and I am biased cause I had dogs with poultry allergies for 11 years...)....


Actually I haven't ordered it yet. I went to a petstore and saw a giant bag of Evo sitting there...It is expensive, but I'm pretty sure it is high quality stuff - mostly red meat.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

JTurner said:


> Actually I haven't ordered it yet. I went to a petstore and saw a giant bag of Evo sitting there...It is expensive, but I'm pretty sure it is high quality stuff - mostly red meat.


Evo is awesome! if you can afford it lol


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I love EVO, it's my kibble of choice if I've got a bit of extra cash.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah not having cash is the issue right now (they have been on expensive dog food for their whole lives plus ground beef, bones, and raw chicken) I need to cut back on expenses....They are down to raw whole goats milk, kibble and the occasional whole egg...


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

People don't talk much about Victor foods - I bought a bag of it and Zoey did well on it. It was their grain free and it has 33% protein, 16% fat and if I remember correctly it had low carbs, something like 37%. The only real reason I switched to Annamaet was because of the high ash content in the food (I think around 8.5%) and Zoey gets crystals; I've read on the internet that high ash foods can contribute to crystals.

But the food is very reasonable, I paid $29 for the 15 lb. bag and I see that they have some new formulas and the larger bags aren't at all expensive IMO: http://www.victorpet.com/#!sport-dog-food-store/ci6h and the food seems to be much better then anything Purina puts out at around the same price.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> People don't talk much about Victor foods - I bought a bag of it and Zoey did well on it. It was their grain free and it has 33% protein, 16% fat and if I remember correctly it had low carbs, something like 37%. The only real reason I switched to Annamaet was because of the high ash content in the food (I think around 8.5%) and Zoey gets crystals; I've read on the internet that high ash foods can contribute to crystals.


 I have not heard of Victor? Is there a name on the bag that is more recognizable?....

I need at least 40 lb bags I have a 75 lb puppy, a 2 yr old 130lb dog and a mature female (4 yrs) at 80 lbs.... to feed monthly... so price is def an issue.
Since I went ahead and bought a 40 lb bag of Diamond Naturals (its lower in protein and fat and my puppy is killing my laying hens out of hunger).... I will just buy the regular Costco frozen beef patties to supplement this month, but I need a reasonable, yet nutrient dense feed for my very active country dogs....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Probably Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete would work for you. It's high calorie and only costs a couple dollars more than the regular DN. A puppy food might be good, too, since you normally get a higher calorie/fat food for the same price just by getting the puppy formula.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Probably Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete would work for you. It's high calorie and only costs a couple dollars more than the regular DN. A puppy food might be good, too, since you normally get a higher calorie/fat food for the same price just by getting the puppy formula.


Thx Willowy you usually come thru...

I was debating whether to exchange that bag for the extreme athlete ( I have the receipt) maybe I will on my way to work Sat (TSC is 50 miles away from home, round trip)... I guess I hadnt realized the impact of the combination of switching food and not supplementing with the cheapO beef patties... All 3 dogs are skinny and the puppy is really insatiable...
(also I got a gift card for my Bday in November for Petsmart so a bag of the Wellness Core puppy food is enroute... only 26 lbs but 36% protein and higher in fat) its not my first pick, but it was free.....


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> I have not heard of Victor? Is there a name on the bag that is more recognizable?....
> 
> I need at least 40 lb bags I have a 75 lb puppy, a 2 yr old 130lb dog and a mature female (4 yrs) at 80 lbs.... to feed monthly... so price is def an issue.
> Since I went ahead and bought a 40 lb bag of Diamond Naturals (its lower in protein and fat and my puppy is killing my laying hens out of hunger).... I will just buy the regular Costco frozen beef patties to supplement this month, but I need a reasonable, yet nutrient dense feed for my very active country dogs....


Victor is the brand, its made at a plant in Texas with USA ingredients and they have never had a recall. http://www.victordogfood.com/

It has been mentioned on DF a little but not much probably because thy don't have a lot of retail locations so people don't know about it. The food I was feeding Zoey is rated 5 stars on Dog Food Advisor if you want to check it out. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/victor-grain-free/

As far as never heard about a food ... until I came to DF I never heard of Orijen, Annamaet, Diamond, Dr. Tim's, 4Health, feeding raw ... actually I never heard about much outside the Petsmart universe : )


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

I second Victor dog food. It's amazing!!! I've fed it for years and my super sensitive allergy high motabilism dog does AMAZING on it... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> Victor is the brand, its made at a plant in Texas with USA ingredients and they have never had a recall. http://www.victordogfood.com/
> 
> It has been mentioned on DF a little but not much probably because thy don't have a lot of retail locations so people don't know about it. The food I was feeding Zoey is rated 5 stars on Dog Food Advisor if you want to check it out. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/victor-grain-free/
> 
> As far as never heard about a food ... until I came to DF I never heard of Orijen, Annamaet, Diamond, Dr. Tim's, 4Health, feeding raw ... actually I never heard about much outside the Petsmart universe : )


Its just that, getting started in the dog world in SF and living there for almost 20 years -- you see ALot of different foods, and boutique-y brands... I really have come accross a huge variety of foods, and want something proven, not too boutique-y (it doesnt have to be organic, etc)...
We had a really bad experience with a small brand of Bison dry food (cannot remember, its somewhere in this section on Dog Forums) it made my dog with kidney issues really sick.....
So I do like to go with some of the more known brands....
that are not tooo expensive, and I can get fairly easily, 
is Victor something you get online?....


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh I Found it! The food that made my dog with kidney issues just Dump her fluids, just so thirsty thirsty and peed constantly -- and then I looked it up and there was contreversy with the food (specifically with the formulatiion) was-- Great Life Buffalo dry which looked great and they didnt have my reg food so I bought a bag of that....


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Its just that, getting started in the dog world in SF and living there for almost 20 years -- you see ALot of different foods, and boutique-y brands... I really have come accross a huge variety of foods, and want something proven, not too boutique-y (it doesnt have to be organic, etc)...
> We had a really bad experience with a small brand of Bison dry food (cannot remember, its somewhere in this section on Dog Forums) it made my dog with kidney issues really sick.....
> So I do like to go with some of the more known brands....
> that are not tooo expensive, and I can get fairly easily,
> is Victor something you get online?....


Since your dog has kidney problems I don't know if a high ash food would be good for him/her but I guess a call to your Vet could answer that question. I understand what your saying about boutique-y ... walking into a pet food store vs. Petsmart was an eye opening experience. Our last dog did well on everything she ate except for beef so I eliminated the beef and she was OK; Zoey has started out with UTIs, crystals and ear infections so I have gone through a lot of food to try and eliminate her problems.

Yes, Victor can be bought at Amazon and the link I provided. The one thing about Amazon though when it comes to any dog food is there are times when their prices seem out of whack where a 15 lb. food is priced like a larger bag.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

The dog that had kidney issues passed this last summer, all the others are healthy....

I actually went to Tractor supply to return that bag of Diamond Naturals, and took a look at the 4H puppy -- it turned out to be a lamb/ rice formula (which is what we have been feeding) but higher and protein and fat and the ingredients DO look really good-- and at $29/ 35# (on sale for $5 off) currently-- its in our price range.... so I will give that a try for now...

(I still am hesitating on the Extreme Athlete b/c I am just hesitant to put them on a non redmeat diet long term and now that we are no longer supplementing with ground beef, its more important)....

Victor did look really good, I checked out the website, but for me it has to be convenient to get... and priced well... (the one feedstore in my area that was listed as carrying it said they can special order it for me, but dont have it on the shelves... I havent ruled that out completely but I dont think its going to be as economical- for the quality-- as the 4Health brands)...


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

The regular 4Health is made by Diamond, Zoey got a lot of 4Health and did pretty good on it. The only thing with most lamb based food is the low protein but if your supplementing it with more meat that is great. 

I find this whole dog food thing kind of confusing at times because feeding dogs years ago was simple and even my last dog ate low quality dog food and did great ... too bad for her I didn't know then what I know now. And the funny thing is there are some dog foods that are better quality that don't cost more or that much more. I thought Nutro was great food and I paid $36 for 15 lbs. and it is crap compared to most of the foods I feed Zoey which at this point is Annamaet and paid $30 for 20 lbs. 

I am by far no expert but it bothers me to see people guide others to crappy food, and foods that get a lot of their proteins from other sources then meat are not great foods (I am relying on what I've read about Annamaet on the internet to think its good food). There are some people here on DF that really do seem to be knowledgeable about dog foods and if they said otherwise I would listen to them. I've read somewhere on the internet that yes dogs can utilize plant proteins but at a lower rate then meat proteins with eggs being at the top of the usability. Which is why I would stay away from foods with a lot of corn or any plant protein material in it.

I never bought food from Amazon and never bought anything from that other place but if you do decide to try online my suggestion is to buy the food when you have about 2 weeks worth left ... that gives it time for the online people to get it out the door and get it to you. I have had Amazon packages show up in 3 days or in 2 weeks.

But as long as your dogs do well on the food I say stick with it!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

misswolfy said:


> I second Victor dog food. It's amazing!!! I've fed it for years and my super sensitive allergy high motabilism dog does AMAZING on it...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How is the Victor grain free joint health one? Sounds like a good price on ebay at $49.99 for 30 pounds. It is rated 5 stars on DFA. Thinking about Abbylynn and her bad leg.

EDIT: OP ... I fed 4Health foods for a long while and all my dogs did well on it. They also have a Performance 4Health. 30/20 It is on sale for $29.99 for 35 pounds right now at my TSC. I have fed it before also. Tried them all. Lol! 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/4healthtrade;-performance-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> How is the Victor grain free joint health one? Sounds like a good price on ebay at $49.99 for 30 pounds. It is rated 5 stars on DFA. Thinking about Abbylynn and her bad leg.
> 
> EDIT: OP ... I fed 4Health foods for a long while and all my dogs did well on it. They also have a Performance 4Health. 30/20 It is on sale for $29.99 for 35 pounds right now at my TSC. I have fed it before also. Tried them all. Lol!
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/4healthtrade;-performance-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag


Oooh nice Abbylynn I did not know there was a Performance version of the 4health.... do want to stay away from a mainly poultry kibble, though--
I really like the look of Victor too.... maybe in a couple of years (2 cars to pay off and some reduced work hours) we can try that out too-- keep us posted if you do try it!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The Performance 4Health has the same calories (or maybe a little more but not much) as the regular 4Health (under 400 per cup) so I don't know if it will make much difference, which is why I didn't suggest it. DN Extreme Athlete has something like 570 kcal per cup.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> How is the Victor grain free joint health one? Sounds like a good price on ebay at $49.99 for 30 pounds. It is rated 5 stars on DFA. Thinking about Abbylynn and her bad leg.
> 
> EDIT: OP ... I fed 4Health foods for a long while and all my dogs did well on it. They also have a Performance 4Health. 30/20 It is on sale for $29.99 for 35 pounds right now at my TSC. I have fed it before also. Tried them all. Lol!
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/4healthtrade;-performance-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag


I don't think I would buy anything edible from Ebay due to being afraid of where you're getting it from and if they did anything to it. I do buy antlers from them but the place is a store and had a lot of great reviews. Looking on-line at that Sport Dog website the price is only $5 more. From everything I've read it's better to give supplements then to rely on what a dog food manufacturer puts in.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Willowy said:


> The Performance 4Health has the same calories (or maybe a little more but not much) as the regular 4Health (under 400 per cup) so I don't know if it will make much difference, which is why I didn't suggest it. DN Extreme Athlete has something like 570 kcal per cup.


Ohhh good to know...
and earlier today I caught my crew making off with the goats' 16% protein sweet feed rations.... (sigh, it makes me wonder why I bother sometimes)....


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Ohhh good to know...
> and earlier today I caught my crew making off with the goats' 16% protein sweet feed rations.... (sigh, it makes me wonder why I bother sometimes)....


Zoey loves rabbit poop ....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dog Person said:


> I don't think I would buy anything edible from Ebay due to being afraid of where you're getting it from and if they did anything to it. I do buy antlers from them but the place is a store and had a lot of great reviews. Looking on-line at that Sport Dog website the price is only $5 more. From everything I've read it's better to give supplements then to rely on what a dog food manufacturer puts in.


 I get my dog food on ebay from Pet360 only. They are a regular pet food company. I cannot use pay pal on their regular site ... but can purchase their products on ebay with pay pal. Weird I know!?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Ohhh good to know...
> and earlier today I caught my crew making off with the goats' 16% protein sweet feed rations.... (sigh, it makes me wonder why I bother sometimes)....



My daily question to myself when I see the dogs eating poop from the other critters. The dogs especially love when I feed the critters the sweet feed too. I think why bother worrying about buying dog food without corn when the dogs are scarfing down the corn from the sweet feed.

I have only one dog who I have to be careful of what I feed. The others dogs in my life I have fed anything and everything. My current eldest dog who is 17 at this time have been fed just about every brand of food. When I attend dog fairs I will pick up those free trail bags. I will say it MAKES me feel good to buy a better food when the budget allows it. 

On skinny dogs I think I would try 'fat balls or satin balls' to fatten them up. I have learned not to be overly concerned on lean juvenile dogs like I did in the past.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I second Dr Tims foods.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I second Nutrisource Super Performance. Good company with no recalls and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

So I went with Purina for this time only because I had a really good coupon and times are tough around Christmas time...He seems to go crazy for it! He didn't like Iams. I think once I get through this 40 pound bag I am going to go for Evo since I have been given some more hours at work. If that doesn't work out or I get tired of spending that kind of money I will try something different! I read that rotating dog foods can be a good thing to do since they are getting different nutrients. It's sad that the first thing I think of to spend my extra money is on dog food lol, but hey, I'm a true believer of that old saying You are What You Eat. Since I began exercising and eating healthy I feel million times better and lost 30 pounds :whoo:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

4health is a good food for the price OP.  I love it and so do my dogs.



Abbylynn said:


> How is the Victor grain free joint health one? Sounds like a good price on ebay at $49.99 for 30 pounds. It is rated 5 stars on DFA. Thinking about Abbylynn and her bad leg.
> 
> EDIT: OP ... I fed 4Health foods for a long while and all my dogs did well on it. They also have a Performance 4Health. 30/20 It is on sale for $29.99 for 35 pounds right now at my TSC. I have fed it before also. Tried them all. Lol!
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/4healthtrade;-performance-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag


I love Victor foods! Their GF joint health is all my dogs favorite! I highly recommend it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> My daily question to myself when I see the dogs eating poop from the other critters. The dogs especially love when I feed the critters the sweet feed too. I think why bother worrying about buying dog food without corn when the dogs are scarfing down the corn from the sweet feed.
> 
> I have only one dog who I have to be careful of what I feed. The others dogs in my life I have fed anything and everything. My current eldest dog who is 17 at this time have been fed just about every brand of food. When I attend dog fairs I will pick up those free trail bags. I will say it MAKES me feel good to buy a better food when the budget allows it.
> 
> On skinny dogs I think I would try 'fat balls or satin balls' to fatten them up. I have learned not to be overly concerned on lean juvenile dogs like I did in the past.


I actually went with the 4Health puppy (its lamb and rice formula similar to what is what I had been feeding) and they are looking better I think, and yeah my pup is turning 7 months on the 28th so he does have a ways to go.... and I am trying to feed more chicken/ duck necks that I can get cheap...


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I've been looking into supplements as well since he will be doing high impact exercises. I decided with liquid health k-9 gluc...if anybody has suggestions for other supplements he should be on please let me know!!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I was kinda avoiding this thread because I don't like feeling like a horrible dog owner because I cant afford $60 for dog food and another $30 a month for cat food.

I know its not the best,but I do like it for my Rottie and he does good with it. In the winter,like with all kinds of kibble I tried,including higher up ones. I need to feed a little extra and add some supplements.Some dogs get overweight in the winter some under. I use the 26/16 version sense its cheaper,and not really sure if he needs the other version. The only negative I noticed compared to taste of the wild and blue buffalo is that his nails are a bit weaker in below freezing conditions. Flirt poles seems to be not the best game to play at those times.


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

Pro Plan is a good food. It is hard to argue with all the success. No need to spend what a lot of very inexperienced people say you ought to spend. Dogs are animals not people in little fur coats. People that obsess about what to feed a dog probably should spend time doing other things. Pro Plan, Sportmix, Euk, Eagle Pack, Tuffy all good. Folks that are often the most annoying and also mistaken are raw feeders, what a bunch.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

ShoreDobermans said:


> Pro Plan is a good food. It is hard to argue with all the success. No need to spend what a lot of very inexperienced people say you ought to spend. Dogs are animals not people in little fur coats. People that obsess about what to feed a dog probably should spend time doing other things. Pro Plan, Sportmix, Euk, Eagle Pack, Tuffy all good. Folks that are often the most annoying and also mistaken are raw feeders, what a bunch.


dogfoodadvisor.com

You should probably research what is being dumped into low quality food before you hate on people that don't want to touch it with a 10 foot poll.

I'm sorry that I would rather waist my time trying to feed the best food possible, and keep my dog healthy longer, than waist my time going out and doing less appealing things.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I find Pro Plan to be quite expensive. I even had a $5 + 10% off coupon for Pro Plan cat food from Petsmart and it was still too expensive :/. I bought a 4-pound bag for a friend (she has a teeny dog and that's like 2 month's worth for her ) since I was going to the city and it was $16! $4 a pound for dog food. . .and yeah, I know the larger bags cost less per pound but it's still not cheap. I don't fault anyone for not being able to buy The Best pet food but Pro Plan isn't one I'd recommend for being affordable. . .

The Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete I was recommending is under $1 a pound.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Willowy said:


> The Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete I was recommending is under $1 a pound.


And it is a 5 star food. Cheecho does great on it.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

ShoreDobermans said:


> Pro Plan is a good food. It is hard to argue with all the success. No need to spend what a lot of very inexperienced people say you ought to spend. Dogs are animals not people in little fur coats. People that obsess about what to feed a dog probably should spend time doing other things. Pro Plan, Sportmix, Euk, Eagle Pack, Tuffy all good. Folks that are often the most annoying and also mistaken are raw feeders, what a bunch.


This sure sounds familiar.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I also find Pro Plan expensive. In my opinion, Pro Pac high performance is a better food at a better price. 

To me, nutrition is inside out. Put good in, get good out. Put garbage in, get garbage out. I put a lot of thought into my dog's food and I think it's worth it.  I find things that work, then rotate. Merlin currently eats some kibbles (mix of Diamond small breed puppy from the breeder and TOTW fish), Merrick canned dog food in a horn or kong, chicken necks, eggs, and whatever else I have around. I like to find new kibbles for him to try. And I think he likes it too!


----------

